# Microfibre liquid?



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnny, I can't seem to find the microfibre rejuvenator/wash on your site - do you still do it?
I've got some bits to order, but that is the last piece in the jigsaw.
Thanks, Peter


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We do, but have taken it off the site as we have no stock at the present time. 

We have an order on and are waiting fro it to come in...

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------

